# International monthly: Time for Vietnamese Dragon



## akamaz (20 September 2007)

An article in the September issue of International monthly "Afrique-Asie" entitled "Time for Vietnamese Dragon," haile Vietnam's economic growth over the past two decades and its "resounding steps in the global arena.”

The two-page article writes that for less than 20 years, Vietnam had not only escaped from poverty but also become an agricultural-industrial power, ranking first in the world in export of pepper; second in exporting rice and coffee; and seventh in exporting seafood...
Full story: http://vietstocknews.blogspot.com/2007/09/international-monthly-time-for.html


----------



## debaron (20 September 2007)

Been hearing alot about the booming Vietnamese market. Have been wanting to get in but not really knowing how or where to start looking.  In terms of direct exposure to the market or perhaps through some (if any) managed funds with exposure in the market. Any ideas on the best way to go about?


----------



## Sean K (20 September 2007)

akamaz said:


> An article in the September issue of International monthly "Afrique-Asie" entitled "Time for Vietnamese Dragon," haile Vietnam's economic growth over the past two decades and its "resounding steps in the global arena.”
> 
> The two-page article writes that for less than 20 years, Vietnam had not only escaped from poverty but also become an agricultural-industrial power, ranking first in the world in export of pepper; second in exporting rice and coffee; and seventh in exporting seafood...
> Full story: http://vietstocknews.blogspot.com/2007/09/international-monthly-time-for.html



akamaz, I'm very interested to know the background in you making reference to the same blog in all of your posts?


----------

